# arcpod any good.



## Mrmikey (13 Oct 2010)

i have two 11w arc pod lights over my 30l dennerle nano cube and am wondering weather these lights are any good. I've heard that they're a bit naff, the dennerle 11w light I've had since bought (2 years old) is still nearly as bright as both of them put together and kind looks a nicer light rendition. 
what's the best clip on light on the market?


----------



## Garuf (13 Oct 2010)

In my opinion it's the superfish lights. There really isn't anything I don't like about them.


----------



## chrisfraser05 (13 Oct 2010)

I quite like the arc pods, got a 9w on the one in my study and 2 11w's on my 80lt in the livingroom.

Only thing I've found is that even brand new the bulbs do not always render exactly the same colour so can look odd in pairs.


----------



## Tom (13 Oct 2010)

Yeah I have 2 (didn't buy either myself - they are ridic. expensive for what they are), and one was green, one red.


----------



## chrisfraser05 (13 Oct 2010)

one of mines ice white and ones got a pinkey glow lol

I got the first as a freebie,second I bought and third was freewith the tank.

Not sure if I'd buy another simply due to the cost but they are pretty good for plants and look nice.


----------



## Mrmikey (13 Oct 2010)

Ha I have the same problem with my arc pod lights, one is ice White one is  a bit pinky, the greens in the White half look best. This is what got me wondering if they are any good?
Why is the superfish light so good is it the whole unit or the bulbs? If it is the bulbs is possible to put a superfish bulb in an arcpod light?


----------



## Garuf (13 Oct 2010)

Ease of use, quality for price and aesthetics. They're higher mounted over the tank too so you tend to get better light spread and they look a lot neater imo. Look at neils tank, or georges, they both use the aquafish lights. 
They can often be picked up of ebay for around Â£20 I really can't fault them. 

Regarding swapping the bulbs, I really don't know, I'd imagine so as they're standard fittings but since they're sealed at the tube I wouldn't like to try it.


----------



## Mrmikey (29 Oct 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Ease of use, quality for price and aesthetics. They're higher mounted over the tank too so you tend to get better light spread and they look a lot neater imo. Look at neils tank, or georges, they both use the aquafish lights.
> They can often be picked up of ebay for around Â£20 I really can't fault them.



Well you've defiantly sold them to me, shouldn't be long now before i put an order in. Didn't realize they do an 18w version. Should I get one 18w or 2 x11w? also does the 18w bulb fit in the 11w lamp?


----------



## Garuf (29 Oct 2010)

I doubt it, I think they're different sizes, and it's never wise to put a lower rated tube in a higher rated ballast, fires, popped tubes, hell on earth, cats getting on with dogs will all ensue. 
Depends on the tank and your goals, James has more experience with the lower watt ones, I've always used the 18w versions.


----------



## Mrmikey (29 Oct 2010)

Haha, I see your point, Best stick to one or the other got wanna smoke myself out!  
Well my goal at the momment is to get my hc like other peoples tanks, you had good hc if I remember! Mine always seems to start well then growth slows, and stays a little patchy. I don't think it could be flow? It could well be the fact my co2 is up and down like a yo-yo. My jbl stuff should be here tomorrow, hopefully this will help me push up co2 without gassing my fish at night. 
As for the light I just Want to get the best people think as I don't like those arc pods, great for other plants maybe but my dennerle tank is 35cm tall And maybe the light isn't getting down far enough. Do you think an 18w is ok for mine ? Even though it's down 4w on the two arcpods, will it be brighter? My bulbs are a year old as well I shoud point out.


----------



## Garuf (29 Oct 2010)

Hmm, I'm not so sure,18w ought to be plenty, I ran 2 x 18 but it was an absolute knife edge. I think the thing with HC is to make sure your water is really good dosing, I used hc in my nano and was dosing double EI and it gave me no trouble except a few bits initially melting, co2 was always pressurized and on timers. Light duration was 6hours. Patience is the name of the game.


----------



## Mrmikey (30 Oct 2010)

ok so if I went down the road of 2x 11w like you did I would be running the risk of high algae and if I want to keep shrimp high dosing could be a problem? I use tpn+ probably about 5ml in two 2.5ml doses a week and easycarb everyday, any thoughts on this? ( haven't looked on James planted tank yet ).I'm pretty sure I'm under dosing as my PH is starting to yellow. I currently have my lights on 6 hours a day so at least something is right.   
So 18w should cover all bases then, i may just order one and see how I get on, ha seem to buy everything anyway!


----------



## Garuf (30 Oct 2010)

Like I say it depends on your goals, I found that if I backed off co2/dosing I could induce in algae on cue, 18w gave good growth, everything was stable, but I like a challenge so doubled up, growth was much slower with one and co2 demand was greatly reduced, everything was much of a muchness really that aside, but I loved the look of 2 x 18w.  I'm sorry, but are you suggesting that you can monitor ferts by your drop checker? Or do you mean PH as in P. helfri? :S 
I'm not sure on dosing regimes with TPN+, take the volume of your tank and divide by 7, that will give you how much you should add daily, round up rather than down. Don't quote me but .5ml a day might be about right.


----------



## Mrmikey (30 Oct 2010)

Ha bloody hell you use 2x18 ! Now I see why you said on a knife edge. I thought you were using 2x11w ha i don't think I'm experianced enough to go that high. I may just start with an 18w and see how I get on. Sorry, yes I was refering p. Helfri. I only judge my ferts on the plants really. It's not as good as it used to be, but I will do some revision and see how I go with a new fert method. Thanks for the suggestion 0.5ml a day rings a bell somewhere. You're  probably right, usually are. Co2 all set up now, gonna have another look tomorrow but seems ok, just wanna check something. I got a reaction chamber I think with it, it's only small but do I run co2 through this and then through my a diffuser? I haven't done that at the moment as I don't really know.


----------



## Mrmikey (30 Oct 2010)

Reactor mentioned is actually a bubble counter  oops


----------

